# Judge Jeanine: Mitt Romney awoke a sleeping giant



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw this elsewhere, and my response was: "Preach it, Sister!!"
Absolutely right on.

I'm unsure about Trump, but I know for sure I can not vote for any of the others in the Florida primary.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome, its about time the American citizens have a voice in the media, thanks Judge Jeannie, you get it. The revolution has begun, with ballots, not bullets.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Awesome, its about time the American citizens have a voice in the media, thanks Judge Jeannie, you get it. The revolution has begun, with ballots, not bullets.


The revolution may have begun but it's far from over. They (Dems and Reps) are using every dirty trick in the book (and a few new ones) to try to keep power.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Interesting. Whether I like Trump or not, she's saying the things I want to say.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Now she would be a very good President ,, she has a pair and will tell you how it is . God Bless her .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The RNC cookbook says keep the base in the dark and feed them crap. When all else fails, baste in urine. They want to play hard ball with their own base and get along with the DNC.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yup......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The RNC cookbook says keep the base in the dark and feed them crap. When all else fails, baste in urine. They want to play hard ball with their own base and get along with the DNC.


They all POSs at RNC should have been put out to pasture years ago and replaced by Americans. Looks like pasture is too good for them, turn them under and don't let any seeds sprout.

God help us if these treasonous Sob have their way, and there will be a reign of terror unprecedented by the H-Beast, the RNC will plunder and continue their pillaging. I can see the gimmies not getting from H-Beast, criminals domestic foreign AND governmental let run feral then who knows...........be ready.

The republicans cannot let a crooked brokered convention happen. H-Beast and all she has done needs to be exposed for the what she is, evil.

Otherwise stock up and get ready


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Now she would be a very good President ,, she has a pair and will tell you how it is . God Bless her .


If we get a female president, I'd like it to be her. I used to say Condi Rice, but I like this gal much better. And she's good lookin too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I saw this elsewhere, and my response was: "Preach it, Sister!!"
> Absolutely right on.
> 
> I'm unsure about Trump, but I know for sure I can not vote for any of the others in the Florida primary.


If by some unforeseen events Romney became a GOP candidate ..... would he be more attractive relative to the current candidates as opposed to his last run for the nomination?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Trump had it right. Romney is a failed candidate and would be again if such an occurrence where to happen.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The best part was at 7:50 on...and I agree. Keep kicking the dog on the porch every time you walk by it and sooner or later its liable to jump up and tear you a new one instead of cowering again.

There are a lot more people fed up than just the 3%...the Republican Elite might want to do a little mental masturbation on that thought.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't like trump as a candidate and for my life I can't figure out why people love him the way they do but if the people vote for him then he should be the Republican Candidate.


----------

